# Shipping in California



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 14, 2008)

Whats a safe bet on a web site for a seed bank to ship to California?
nothen sketchy.
Just some beans.

and somethen that preferably gives some good deals and dosent send crap beans


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2008)

*www.peakseedsbc.com :aok: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

there you go ^^^^^


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 14, 2008)

Brilliant.

Cheers!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 14, 2008)

seedboutique.com


----------



## aaonehundred (Oct 14, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> seedboutique.com


Yes. . .seedboutique is a great place I got my seeds in 6days and im in California. .


----------

